# Merc 2 stroke Outboard slow crank, wont start



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning All,

Fished the glades on Friday and all went well, i did notice a couple times throughout the day that the motor had a slightly weaker start but would fire right up, we didnt run a whole lot spent alot of the day poling as we were amongst many a poon.. Anywho, made it back to the house and i went to flush the motor and she slow cranked only about 5 or 6 rotations on the key turn and then wouldnt turn anymore.. wouldnt start
It's a 99' 50 Merc 2 stroke.. just replaced the spark plugs day before, checked starting battery with my multimeter and was reading 12v, checked the starter solenoid with key turned to 'on' and was reading 12v at solenoid as well.. the fly wheel spins by hand..
Safe to say the starter took a crap on me?? On the part number sticker the date on the starter is 10/22/98.. could have been a rebuilt one tho..
Glad this happened in the driveway and not out front of Chokoloskee...some nasty storm clouds were building as we left..
I did notice on the last start of the day to run back it struggled on the crank... but fired up..
Any other diagnostic ideas to look into?
I did order another starter

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Test the battery with a battery tester. A battery can be bad and still show proper voltage. I would say your battery is dead. You could also jump it with your truck and see if it cranks right up.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first thing I do when a motor is slow to turn over ... is check the battery cables. I try to find the slightest wiggle at the battery. If either cable will move they’re not tight enough, period. At the same time I look to see if those worthless wing nuts are still on the battery. If they are remove them and replace with good quality stainless locknuts.

Can’t remember how many “miracle starts” on the water I’ve gotten that way... Good to remember that if the juice isn’t getting to your motor -then the battery isn’t getting properly charged either...

Yeah, you may have a bad battery - but always check your cables first....

By the way, I won’t rig a skiff without two batteries and the right switch setup...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, check all battery connections and make sure the battery is charged 100%, not just testing for 12v. Tap the starter housing with a piece of wood while someone cranks on it too. Old trick. If none of that works, remove it and bench test then determine whether or not to buy new or have it refurbished.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Voltage readings are not a good test method for batteries, it current "Amps" you need to turn over the motor... 
Check Cables/terminals first, including the motor side also, Amp-meter or battery tester next... quick test is the jumper cable's from a vehicle.

Fortunately that 2 smoker you could pretty easily pull start in an emergency. Most older 2 strokes had the flywheel with slots and many had an emergency pull cord packed insite the cowling.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks fellas!

This old black beauty does have the notches on the fly wheel and can pull start it in a pinch!

I did check all battery cables/connections and all seemed to be tight..but will check better, i did just rewire everything as corrosion under the helm was pretty apparent..New battery cables, running lights, bildge, etc all redone 

Battery is only a year old so didnt focus too much on that being the issue but now thinking about it that was my initial concern.. will jump start when i get home from work and see.. already ordered new starter for 60$ so will be good to have a back-up if that is not the issue!!

Appreciate the guidence and advice!!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Do check for loose connections, but also take every connection on the battery and starter apart and check and clean corrosion. 
Try it again. 
Also, you can check battery charge/condition by having a multimeter connected while trying to start the motor. It should remain above 9-10 volts. If it drops below that, the battery is most likely bad or in need of a good charge.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

After I replace my very corroded battery cable(s) my starter behaved much better!

Something else to check on. You have to have a clean run to the motor and not through a bunch of corrosion or small contact area (loose terminals).


----------

